# Fox Characters



## Shadow (Mar 7, 2010)

Though my main character is a hybrid, he still has prominent fox traits and I myself have said I still lean towards a fox. I chose a fox because not only did I like the classic red fox fur pattern and overall appearance at the time, but as depicted in stories, foxes often were "clever" and jokers and I found that to be similar to my personality so to connect with it. This was about 6 years ago to make my fox character, whom of which I still display in art, and since then I have hardly changed. Never had I needed to do any sex stuff, and being lumped with sluts who created a stereotype hasn't been exactly fun in the long run.

You can consider this a stab at certain foxes, but as far as things go so to be in a collective thread, what is your opinion on those with fox fursonas? Sluts vs those being ones who weren't in it for a sexual trait, but because they did find the eventual character fitting otherwise?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 7, 2010)

*Not much fox fursonas are pretty cool if you other animals in it.*


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 7, 2010)

I had a fox persona before I was even in the fandom because I've identified with foxes for as long as I can remember, nufoxes should be exterminated.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 7, 2010)

I think fursonas are silly.
And hybrids?
What went wrong with your head.
Well fox traits are fine as any other animal traits.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 7, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I had a fox persona before I was even in the fandom because I've identified with foxes for as long as I can remember.


Same. I love foxes, and I've always had a certain spiritual attachment to them.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 7, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Same. I love foxes, and I've always had a certain spiritual attachment to them.



Sometimes I think I have a bushy tail.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 7, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Sometimes I think I have a bushy tail.


I someimes wish I did. ^_^


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 7, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I someimes wish I did. ^_^



I have a lot of Vulpine traits, such as the occassional desire to pounce on small animals and devour them. I manage to keep that one under control most of the time, but I let my guard down sometimes and a field mouse picked the wrong time to enter my my garden last year...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 7, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I someimes wish I did. ^_^



what about claws and fangs? O_O


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 7, 2010)

Krasl said:


> what about claws and fangs? O_O



I wish I had long, sharp canine teeth.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 7, 2010)

I like to think of people with fox personas as they are generalized in Wikifur



> *Realistic* -- Often chosen by those who desire a quiet, introspective, and perhaps shy persona. This is likely due in part from observing the mannerism of the fox in its natural habitat, and observing its quiet beauty in photographs. Moreover, these people are often intelligent, choosing the fox for its fabled cunning.
> *Toony* -- Although the fox is seldom portrayed as a buffoon in popular media, many furries choose to portray the fox in a silly manner. Toony fox fursuits are popular, as is playful online roleplaying. Furries may run over a fox with a steamroller, whilst chatting on Anthrochat.  Furries who carry their affinity for sports over into their character would fall into this category as well.
> *Yiffy* -- As with any other species, a percentage of furries wish to emphasize an adult sense of playfulness in their character, and the fox is no exception. Often foxes are chosen by those who consider themselves submissive as well.


I used to have a fox fursona when I started out in the fandom, mostly because my brother has a wolf fursona and I felt that the fox was a perfect younger sibling to a wolf.  I changed it to a cow/fox hybrid last year when I just...  Stopped feeling any connection to foxes.  A while ago I just said "fuck it" and now I'm a full cow.

For anyone that has a fox fursona, do what you wanna do.  As long as you're happy with what character you choose to represent yourself with then who cares if it's overused to death?  Yeah, I'll admit that seeing another person introduce themselves to the fandom as another generic fox gets annoying after a while, but who am I to say what species you should be?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 7, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I had a fox persona before I was even in the fandom because I've identified with foxes for as long as I can remember, nufoxes should be exterminated.



Same here.

As a kid, I had no idea there were other people who loved foxes as much as I did.
I loved Tails and Robin Hood and wore a red scarf as a tail...Every story and picture at school had foxes in it...

AND THEN I MADE A HARE FURSONA
[/doing it wrong]


----------



## Mentova (Mar 7, 2010)

Foxes are my favorite animal, and have been my favorite animal when I was a kid. I don't really have an offical "fursona", but whenever I think of one, it's a fox. I'm not a slutty douche either, I guess I fit with the "trickster" personality since I'm a sarcastic ass and troll people all the time.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not a slutty douche either



I could probably quote about 3187 post of yours that would suggest otherwise


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2010)

I chose to have a fox fursona before I knew about their popularity or the whole sexual side of them. I don't see why people stereotype different species anyway, it's kinda stupid...



TashkentFox said:


> I have a lot of Vulpine traits, such as the occassional desire to pounce on small animals and devour them. I manage to keep that one under control most of the time, but I let my guard down sometimes and a field mouse picked the wrong time to enter my my garden last year...


AUGH?!?!?!


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> AUGH?!?!?!



It was delicious.


----------



## The Wave (Mar 7, 2010)

I often wonder what the fuck is going on in most people's mind who have a fox fursona.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 7, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I could probably quote about 3187 post of yours that would suggest otherwise


Sarcasm doesn't count! =[


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are my favorite animal, and have been my favorite animal when I was a kid. I don't really have an offical "fursona", but whenever I think of one, it's a fox. I'm not a slutty douche either, I guess I fit with the "trickster" personality since I'm a sarcastic ass and troll people all the time.



You're one of my heroes, along with Richard Dawkins and Oswald Mosley.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh look  another fox.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 7, 2010)

Fox fursonas are assumed to be slutty? 0.0 I didn't know that. I just thought like a lot of the people who posted before me, where a fox portrays my traits better than any other one.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8xJtH6UcQY&feature=youtube_gdata


Foxes are cute :3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 7, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You're one of my heroes, along with Richard Dawkins and Oswald Mosley.


Why thank you.


----------



## The Wave (Mar 7, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Fox fursonas are assumed to be slutty? 0.0 I didn't know that. I just thought like a lot of the people who posted before me, where a fox portrays my traits better than any other one.


If that was the case then a lot furries would be similar. And that would be creepy.



Joeyyy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8xJtH6UcQY&feature=youtube_gdata
> 
> 
> Foxes are cute :3


That vid just doesn't get old. <3


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 7, 2010)

The Wave said:


> If that was the case then a lot furries would be similar. And that would be creepy.


Well, perhaps people have an elastic idea of what personality traits foxes can portray.


----------



## The Wave (Mar 7, 2010)

Perhaps.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 7, 2010)

So it's official that foxes are cooler than other animals.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So it's official that foxes are cooler than other animals.



But of course, we're awesome.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But of course, we're awesome.


It's true.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 7, 2010)

^.^ I concur!


----------



## Seriman (Mar 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But of course, we're awesome.


True. Lombaxes are up there, in my book. (Just not at the tippy-top) Next peg down...


----------



## Shadow (Mar 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are my favorite animal, and have been my favorite animal when I was a kid. I don't really have an offical "fursona", but whenever I think of one, it's a fox. I'm not a slutty douche either, I guess I fit with the "trickster" personality since I'm a sarcastic ass and troll people all the time.



Yeah, I also fall in line the trickster role since I do some of the same things being the joker among many. That trait contributed to my newer character, Jestre, as a matter of fact.

Also, it's nice to see this topic has gone along quite positively.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 7, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Yeah, I also fall in line the trickster role since I do some of the same things being the joker among many. That trait contributed to my newer character, Jestre, as a matter of fact.
> 
> Also, it's nice to see this topic has gone along quite positively.


I'm honestly surprised that it hasn't devolved into perverted crap like this forum usually does.


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 7, 2010)

Well the majority of furries have the fox persona because foxes are so fucking cool, even the majority of the human race realizes that. Examples include, Mozilla Firefox, Fox news, Star Fox, Fox indian tribe, Fox Motocross, the list goes on for fucking ever, because the plain fact is, Foxes are awesome.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

I loved the fox and the hound. One of my favorite movies and I just watched Fox and the hound 2 with my nephew a few months back and I sat there and watched it intently....

Wow, how strange would it be if Disney resorted to an alternative branch of entertainment, porn....wow.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm honestly surprised that it hasn't devolved into perverted crap like this forum usually does.



Well, it's only the first two pages so there's a sliver of hope.

Also, try not to work yourself too hard, Scotty. Disney has it's secrets as everyone knows.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

Rule 34 eh?


----------



## Jesie (Mar 7, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I don't understand the point of this thread, if you like that animal so much and think it possesses traits similar to you, than why didn't you pick it in the first place?
> 
> More the point I'm trying to make is this: I see lots of wolves and foxes. Now when I see a wolf I think, 'Majestic and strong. Very strict ruler of the pack.' or when I think of fox, 'Sly, sneaky, clever.'. In reality the people who pick these animals are far from majestic or cleaver. In fact they're more often than not disorganized, dim, or sloppy.
> 
> ...





à² _à²


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 7, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Though my main character is a hybrid, he still has prominent fox traits and I myself have said I still lean to wards a fox. I chose a fox because not only did I like the classic red fox fur pattern and overall appearance at the time, but as depicted in stories, foxes often were "clever" and jokers and I found that to be similar to my personality so to connect with it. This was about 6 years ago to make my fox character, whom of which I still display in art, and since then I have hardly changed. Never had I needed to do any sex stuff, and being lumped with sluts who created a stereotype hasn't been exactly fun in the long run.
> 
> You can consider this a stab at certain foxes, but as far as things go so to be in a collective thread, what is your opinion on those with fox fursonas? Sluts vs those being ones who weren't in it for a sexual trait, but because they did find the eventual character fitting otherwise?


 
I used to be a fox cause they are pretty much my favorite animal but yea, too many foxes and about 2/3 of them are sex sluts and they make me want to punch them in the face :V

I do like how dobermans look so I switched over, there isn't enough of them in my opinion :3

Also, other than the OP Heckler is the only other fox I like here, the rest of you could be exterminated for all I care :V


----------



## Melkor (Mar 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Also, other than the OP Heckler is the only other fox I like here, the rest of you could be exterminated for all I care :V



Ouch.. And I somehow thought you cared about me...


----------



## Browder (Mar 7, 2010)

Whenever I was read fables as a child with animal characters the fox was clever but just a wee bit psychopathic. I tend to associate the archetypical fox as a smart, cultured gentleman that would seduce a woman then cut her heart out. Then play in the blood grinning.

Of course Furry Fandom's archetypical fox is a slut so whatever.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 7, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Ouch.. And I somehow thought you cared about me...


 
but I don't know you e_e


----------



## Melkor (Mar 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> but I don't know you e_e



And now you claim to not know me? I can't believe you.... I thought we had something.. something special... But now I know your just like everyone else who has ever tried to be with me. We are through!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 8, 2010)

Melkor said:


> And now you claim to not know me? I can't believe you.... I thought we had something.. something special... But now I know your just like everyone else who has ever tried to be with me. We are through!


 
rofl I think you mean to talk to Heckler xP


----------



## Icky (Mar 8, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I don't understand the point of this thread, if you like that animal so much  and think it possesses traits similar to you, than why didn't you pick it in the  first place?
> 
> More the point I'm trying to make is this: I see lots of wolves and foxes.  Now when I see a wolf I think, 'Majestic and strong. Very strict ruler of the  pack.' or when I think of fox, 'Sly, sneaky, clever.'. In reality the people who  pick these animals are far from majestic or cleaver. In fact they're more often  than not disorganized, dim, or sloppy.
> 
> ...


Wow, that ...actually made a lot of sense, for me as well. Congrats on posting a valid non pro-fox argument.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I used to be a fox cause they are pretty much my favorite animal but yea, too many foxes and about 2/3 of them are sex sluts and they make me want to punch them in the face :V
> 
> I do like how dobermans look so I switched over, there isn't enough of them in my opinion :3
> 
> Also, other than the OP Heckler is the only other fox I like here, the rest of you could be exterminated for all I care :V



Hell yeah brah!

*fistpound*


----------



## Bando (Mar 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I used to be a fox cause they are pretty much my favorite animal but yea, too many foxes and about 2/3 of them are sex sluts and they make me want to punch them in the face :V
> 
> I do like how dobermans look so I switched over, there isn't enough of them in my opinion :3
> 
> Also, other than the OP Heckler is the only other fox I like here, the rest of you could be exterminated for all I care :V



Used to be a fox for about a week, then dumped it for the same reason *brofist*

now I'm just bacon, and everyone loves me :V


----------



## Jesie (Mar 8, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Wow, that ...actually made a lot of sense, for me as well. Congrats on posting a valid non pro-fox argument.




Spread the word. Spread it like warm butter over toast.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 8, 2010)

Jesie said:


> à² _à²


Our fursonas are representations of what we WANT to be. It is an idealized version of ourselves, so naturally people would choose animals that have a lot of good qualities to them. And there's nothing wrong with that. After all, the main draw to internet communities like this is that you can be whoever you want to be. You're not bound by your appearance or social mannerisms.

I'd probably be some kind of bug if I chose an animal that best represented me, and I really would not have a lot of fun here if I had to have an insect fursona.


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Our fursonas are representations of what we WANT to be. It is an idealized version of ourselves, so naturally people would choose animals that have a lot of good qualities to them. And there's nothing wrong with that. After all, the main draw to internet communities like this is that you can be whoever you want to be. You're not bound by your appearance or social mannerisms.
> 
> I'd probably be some kind of bug if I chose an animal that best represented me, and I really would not have a lot of fun here if I had to have an insect fursona.



I'd still be a cat. I actually chose cat because I embody some of their worse qualities.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 8, 2010)

Many foxes I meet do live up to the stereotype of being a "slut". This does make me wonder why. Foxes are also used in many web comics I read but in comics they are rarely depicted as sluts


----------



## Jesie (Mar 8, 2010)

Just because someone horny don't make them a slut.
You'd be turned on by everything too if you weren't having regular sex.



SirRob said:


> Our fursonas are representations of what we WANT to be. It is an idealized version of ourselves, so naturally people would choose animals that have a lot of good qualities to them. And there's nothing wrong with that. After all, the main draw to internet communities like this is that you can be whoever you want to be. You're not bound by your appearance or social mannerisms.
> 
> I'd probably be some kind of bug if I chose an animal that best represented me, and I really would not have a lot of fun here if I had to have an insect fursona.




Says the man who is a fox himself.

Yes, it's about idealized versions of what you want yerself to look like, but not everyone is a idealized version of a fox or wolf or dragon or cat.
Every animal on this planet, no matter how ugly or horrible stigma may be attached to it, has good qualities.

For instance, the last place I worked with I visualized my co-workers as this:

The man who worked next to me was bendable as a slinky and had this 'drugged out' appearance tho he never took any. A calm, steady, extremely easy going person. I picked praying mantis. he suited his animal to a tee, and had no bad qualities.

Our manager, he liked to show off, and he was a rounder fellow. He was a Tucan. Again, original and very well suited.

The small thing who worked on PCs who had the nickname Mellow. He was a kangaroo rat. perfect for someone small and quick. Do you see many Kangaroo rats?

Again, in another company I worked for. A man named Jeff. Hard worker. Resilient. Strong. Great at fallowing orders.
You know I coulda picked a wolf. Did I?
Hell. No.
I picked a Boar.

Now you say 'Jesie you glorious Bastard! That's a awful animal for a person with such good qualities!'
Is it?

A Boar is one of the most resilient animals on this planet. It can literally survive almost any climate, any season, any human interaction. You see wolfs and cougars doing that? Last time I checked I've seen a few wild boar in Indiana. I aint ever seen cougars or wolves.
A Boar is Strong. Stronger than you by all means. I've seen the aftermath of one taking down a fucking Bull. I don't think you wanna mess with those little shits.
A Boar is the perfect animal for this man. And it aint no goddamned wolf.



The point I'm trying to make is that you can pick a animal with amazingly good qualities that's original too. if you just fucking bother to LOOK and SEE What there is for you, we could be avoiding this over population of the four major food groups...


----------



## Bir (Mar 8, 2010)

> *Realistic* -- Often chosen by those who desire a quiet, introspective, and perhaps shy persona. This is likely due in part from observing the mannerism of the fox in its natural habitat, and observing its quiet beauty in photographs. Moreover, these people are often intelligent, choosing the fox for its fabled cunning.


 
This. For me.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 8, 2010)

Bir said:


> This. For me.



Me too.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 8, 2010)

Jesie said:


> tl;dr




You seem to think that an idealization has nothing to do with appearance. Cute story though, would read again.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You seem to think that an idealization has nothing to do with appearance. Cute story though, would read again.



First off, if yer gonna bother blowing me off it's 'Cool story bro'. not 'cute story'.

Second, this is a discussion  board, if you got no argument to fire back why'd you even comment?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 8, 2010)

Jesie said:


> First off, if yer gonna bother blowing me off it's 'Cool story bro'. not 'cute story'.
> 
> Second, this is a discussion  board, if you got no argument to fire back why'd you even comment?


Did you read my post? I believe I said something along the lines of 'an idealization of a person includes both personality and appearance.'

Your average Joe's not gonna run around being a praying mantis on the internet 'cause it's ugleh, duh.

Also, that is a terrible meme.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 8, 2010)

There are two types of people with fox fursonas:  The incredibly slutty virgins and the ones who are just horribly uncreative.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> There are two types of people with fox fursonas:  The incredibly slutty virgins and the ones who are just horribly uncreative.


I'm both! *Thumbs up*


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> There are two types of people with fox fursonas: The incredibly slutty virgins and the ones who are just horribly uncreative.


this^


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm both! *Thumbs up*


----------



## Jesie (Mar 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Your average Joe's not gonna run around being a praying mantis on the internet 'cause it's ugleh, duh.




The fellow himself was not a unattractive man, I didn't pick it because he was ugly and needed a ugly animal to go with him, he just struck me as a mantis.

I'd hope people don't go around picking animals just because they're 'ugly', it's ignorant people like yerself who think a praying mantis Is ugly. or half those other animals I mentioned.

All animals, no matter how ugly they may seem to you, have good qualities but apparently ya'll are too blind to see 'em.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 8, 2010)

Jesie said:


> The fellow himself was not a unattractive man, I didn't pick it because he was ugly and needed a ugly animal to go with him, he just struck me as a mantis.
> 
> I'd hope people don't go around picking animals just because they're 'ugly', it's ignorant people like yerself who think a praying mantis Is ugly. or half those other animals I mentioned.
> 
> All animals, no matter how ugly they may seem to you, have good qualities but apparently ya'll are too blind to see 'em.


Physically it is ugly, in my opinion and the opinions of many others. I wasn't saying it had an ugly personality. I think it has a great personality! But it's ugly. And most people don't want to be an ugly character unless they're trying to be original.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Physically it is ugly, in my opinion and the opinions of many others. I wasn't saying it had an ugly personality. I think it has a great personality! But it's ugly. And most people don't want to be an ugly character unless they're trying to be original.




A mantis can be just as lovely as any other animal if you got half the brain and skill to draw it properly.

I love the way I draw mantises. They don't look ugly in the lest the way I draw them.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 8, 2010)

Physically it is ugly, in *my opinion* and the *opinions* of many others. I wasn't saying it had an ugly personality. I think it has a great personality! But it's ugly. And most people don't want to be an ugly character unless they're trying to be original.

If you like how they look, good for you! But most people don't think bugs look nice!

Just because you think it's cool walking around as a praying mantis, doesn't mean I would! I'd much rather be the oh so loveable fox!

Accept it! Respect it!!


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 8, 2010)

Jesie said:


> All animals, no matter how ugly they may seem to you, have good qualities but apparently ya'll are too blind to see 'em.



What about spiders? They have absolutely no redeeming features and they should all be wiped off the face of the earth.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> What about spiders? They have absolutely no redeeming features and they should all be wiped off the face of the earth.


Don't give her more firepower! D:


----------



## Jesie (Mar 8, 2010)

I respect no one who does nothing to deserve said respect from me. *à² _à²  *


----------



## SirRob (Mar 8, 2010)

Well if you feel that way, then I guess there's nothing more to discuss with you.


----------



## Delta (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't know. 

To me, Foxes and Wolves seem to be "starter fursonas" for people, in that they are a simple character for those entering into the fandom to start as, there's a lot of art for both species in many different different styles and the population of said species in the fandom are probably the highest, with huskies trailing close behind. They become foxes and wolves for the sense of community, though once you get more used to fandom, interacting with other species of fursona becomes routine. 

Unfortunately the furry fandom follows the "Larger quantity; less quality" concept in that while you have a large community of foxes, most of them are horny basement urchins who like to be stuffed 24/7. Foxes while "cunning and clever" are tiny in comparison to other species and that sprouts the idea that they are submissive and easy to take advantage of.

For the same reason, Many wolves are the "Unbeatable bad ass warrior" types. They too have a large population, but most of it is made up of young teens who want to be Bruce Wayne McTavish in a can covered in fur. 

@Tash:







Love it.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 8, 2010)

Winds said:


> @Tash:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AARRGGHH! Kill it with fire!


----------



## Shadow (Mar 8, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Just because someone horny don't make them a slut.
> You'd be turned on by everything too if you weren't having regular sex.
> 
> 
> ...



Since I'm able to chime in at this recent point in the discussion, I do have to say that you do base animal to people off of observations with their appearance or personality. I can perfectly understand why you had your reason to pick an alligator too.

As far as it goes with associating a fox with myself, I didn't pick a fox instantly, I looked at other animals to see which associated best with me personality wise since physical image is really skin deep. Though I did want it to factor in somewhat. 

A fox usually is seen as a loner and are often quiet, and aren't exactly energetic, but they are active. I myself am often a little introverted and do things on my own for the most part while being active. Going to the more fabled side again, there's more of a personality put out that's common which has the fox being often deceptive and smart at what they do while often being the joker among groups which often take the role as. Though it can be considered a small thing, I do often mess around with my friends in the right way to the point where I was called "sly" without them having any knowledge of my furry aspect. Now "sly" can be hooked to other animals like a raccoon, but they aren't always solitary and I didn't find much for a connection otherwise.

I did also partially pick a red fox style fur pattern for aesthetics as stated before, but that was something that caught my eye as a unique fur pattern and attracted me to it. That is a little vain, but I do like something to have an interesting style to it that I like so it eventually was a bonus.

I do have a hybrid, namely a Hyvanine (which I made up), character as my main character now, but I still incorporated a portion of the fox style fur markings while still trying to be creative with the overall design. Being a hybrid, I could really mix it up however I want in his personality. I did want his personality consist of that of the "crazy like a fox" gesture with intelligence of course, but really he's just a character rather than a 100% representation. Although I did want to have some relation to the character so I could feel it suited me.

Broken down, Hyvanine is stated in my species query over there as hyena-vulpine-jackal-canine. Each had there components in the character. Jestre laughs like a hyena (I recognize my own laugh as being higher than my normal voice and I found that fitting to take part in the character), has the personality of a fox, part of his appearance has a jackal twinge, and with canine, though redundant to jackal being a dog, it was used to give Hyvanine that finish in the name.

tl;dr version: I sought close relation more than appearance of the animal before deciding on a fox being a main component as a character/fursona.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Mar 8, 2010)

I kind of agree with Winds here. They do strike me as starters. As you explore you develop and grow.

My own case is special. -_-
Foxdragon was a SN I had in my early teens. I created my fursona based on that SN for interacting with my other characters in my drawings.

My personal thoughts on foxes. They are noisy and they eat cats where I live.
Kits are cute, but I've seen enough red foxes living where I do.
(My own fursona is a swift/bat eared fox along with my own take on the creature)

Dragons can be and are cool, but not something I draw.

I don't identify with the fox or dragon. I identify with felines, preferring the cougar as I have never seen one. :/

Favorite animal is a salt water crocodile. Been so since I was little. Amazing animals.


----------



## Icky (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey guys, I've actually been fairly impressed with this argument so far, especially for one taking place in The Den, so can we please not let it dissolve into immaturity and naÃ¯ve-ness? Thanks.

Now then, SirRob, why exactly do you feel a praying mantis is unattractive or ugly? Just because it's scaly or a bug doesn't mean it has an ugly personality, it's a perfectly good animal to base a species off of. I personally wouldn't choose a smaller mammal, like a mouse or rat, but that doesn't mean I disrespect those who have them, just that I am personally not a fan. 

I honestly believe that choosing an animal because others find it attractive is a really stupid reason to have one at all. Ravens aren't really something most people find attractive or pretty, I picture them as sharp, jerks of birds, but I thought that suited me, so I picked that to represent myself. It's not that hard to do, you just have to pick some of your biggest personality traits (good or bad) and match them to an animal.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

I choose......... JACKAL
http://jackal.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 8, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I respect no one who does nothing to deserve said respect from me. *à² _à²  *



Respect is earned, not given.

If someones OPINION and VIEW is that something is ugly then fucking respect it. Getting all pissy just because someone finds a mantis ugly is pathetic.


----------



## Delta (Mar 8, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey guys, I've actually been fairly impressed with this argument so far, especially for one taking place in The Den, so can we please not let it dissolve into immaturity and naÃ¯ve-ness? Thanks.
> 
> Now then, SirRob, why exactly do you feel a praying mantis is unattractive or ugly? Just because it's scaly or a bug doesn't mean it has an ugly personality, it's a perfectly good animal to base a species off of. I personally wouldn't choose a smaller mammal, like a mouse or rat, but that doesn't mean I disrespect those who have them, just that I am personally not a fan.



Isn't it strange how intolerance has worked its way into even the furry fandom? The most open "free love" social community since the Hippies? Im not saying SirRob is an intolerant, he's opinion just reminded me of the CRAZY stuff some furries are intolerant of. I know one of friends has come under fire for not dating someone with the same species of fursona as her. Really? Did the 1800's just get a new paint job?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Actually I'm not much of a whore anywhere else. I just like it cause it's silly and it has its beneficial moments ^_^.

Hit me up on skype and you'll see that I'm either A) Really monotonous (rarely) or B) Shy with a few hyper moments hehe.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

over the weekend I had sex in a throbbing gristle shirt while I listened to Throbbing Gristle on vinyl.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 8, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey guys, I've actually been fairly impressed with this argument so far, especially for one taking place in The Den, so can we please not let it dissolve into immaturity and naÃ¯ve-ness? Thanks.



Don't count your chickens until they have hatched.



> Now then, SirRob, why exactly do you feel a praying mantis is unattractive or ugly? Just because it's scaly or a bug doesn't mean it has an ugly personality, it's a perfectly good animal to base a species off of. I personally wouldn't choose a smaller mammal, like a mouse or rat, but that doesn't mean I disrespect those who have them, just that I am personally not a fan.



You havenm't been following the argument that well have you? If you had you would know that SirRob never said they have an "ugly personality" he said he found them "physically ugly" learn the difference. I don't like bugs or scalies either, I don't find them "attractive" but that does not mean I think they have a bad personality too, no, it just means I find them un-attractive on the outside, they are "not my cup of tea", not to my personal taste etc etc.



> I honestly believe that choosing an animal because others find it attractive is a really stupid reason to have one at all. Ravens aren't really something most people find attractive or pretty, I picture them as sharp, jerks of birds, but I thought that suited me, so I picked that to represent myself. It's not that hard to do, you just have to pick some of your biggest personality traits (good or bad) and match them to an animal.



I chose mine because I personally like squirrels, I couldn't give too hoots what anyone else thinks about squirrels.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

squirrels taste good.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> squirrels taste good.



Never tried it, don't intend too.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 8, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey guys, I've actually been fairly impressed with this argument so far, especially for one taking place in The Den, so can we please not let it dissolve into immaturity and naÃ¯ve-ness? Thanks.
> 
> Now then, SirRob, why exactly do you feel a praying mantis is unattractive or ugly? Just because it's scaly or a bug doesn't mean it has an ugly personality, it's a perfectly good animal to base a species off of. I personally wouldn't choose a smaller mammal, like a mouse or rat, but that doesn't mean I disrespect those who have them, just that I am personally not a fan.
> 
> I honestly believe that choosing an animal because others find it attractive is a really stupid reason to have one at all. Ravens aren't really something most people find attractive or pretty, I picture them as sharp, jerks of birds, but I thought that suited me, so I picked that to represent myself. It's not that hard to do, you just have to pick some of your biggest personality traits (good or bad) and match them to an animal.


I've always had a fear of bugs, but I'm not trying to disrespect people who choose to have them as their fursona. People can be whatever they want as long as they're not hurting anybody. It's just that I don't think it's right for Jesie to be ridiculing people for not having original fursonas, and I'm trying to justify why people choose to be more popular species. 

I didn't mean people chose their fursona because it looks good to other people. I meant they choose it, in part, because they like how it looks. Aesthetics are a large part in choosing a fursona, at least to me. I don't care if a pillbug would suit me better than a fox, I'm still going to be a fox because I like how they look.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> over the weekend I had sex in a throbbing gristle shirt while I listened to Throbbing Gristle on vinyl.



Sounds rough, I pity you...Throbbing Gristle sucks horribly. To the point where sex itself doesn't make up for the epic amounts of fail wafting through the air.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I don't care if a pillbug would suit me better than a fox, I'm still going to be a fox because I like how they look.



I agree completely. I feel I fit a fox type role as I love their looks (White, black, and orange are my favorite colors...) and they're depicted as being spunky, smart, shy at times, and so many other qualities that seem fitting to me.


----------



## Delta (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Actually I'm not much of a whore anywhere else. I just like it cause it's silly and it has its beneficial moments ^_^.
> 
> Hit me up on skype and you'll see that I'm either A) Really monotonous (rarely) or B) Shy with a few hyper moments hehe.



The majority of communication in the fandom is through text. Its much easier to be free of "social morality" and self-reserve when nobody can hear your voice or see your face. Why do think most trolling is done through text? Because it takes less courage and drive than saying it over the mic or doing it over webcam.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Winds said:


> The majority of communication in the fandom is through text. Its much easier to be free of "social morality" and self-reserve when nobody can hear your voice or see your face. Why do think most trolling is done through text? Because it takes less courage and drive than saying it over the mic or doing it over webcam.



But I don't troll....If you add me on skype you'll see me in my pic and you'll hear my voice as I talk on it regularly...I just love acting different cause it's fun ^__^


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

While I'm glad this thread didn't turn into creepy perverted shit, it turned into people bickering at each other over pretend internet personas. -_-


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> While I'm glad this thread didn't turn into creepy perverted shit, it turned into people bickering at each other over pretend internet personas. -_-



What do you care?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sounds rough, I pity you...Throbbing Gristle sucks horribly. To the point where sex itself doesn't make up for the epic amounts of fail wafting through the air.



you just cant appreciate /art/.

TG is the bomb.
what song did you listen to?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> While I'm glad this thread didn't turn into creepy perverted shit, it turned into people bickering at each other over pretend internet personas. -_-



At least my long post on page 3 described my reasoning for being a fox and using fox traits.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What do you care?


Because I need something to read during downtime in WoW.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you just cant appreciate /art/.
> 
> TG is the bomb.
> what song did you listen to?




Not a clue, listened to a good 3 different songs and they all sucked hardcore. Might I ask that you refer me to a specific song?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> While I'm glad this thread didn't turn into creepy perverted shit, it turned into people bickering at each other over pretend internet personas. -_-


Fursonas. They're srs bsns.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Fursonas. They're srs bsns.


Obviously. They are more seriously than real life.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, at least this topic has shown that most of the foxes on the FAF at least aren't sluts.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Obviously. They are more seriously than real life.


Meh.



Shadow said:


> Well, at least this topic has shown that most of the foxes on the FAF at least aren't sluts.


*yiffs*


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Well, at least this topic has shown that most of the foxes on the FAF at least aren't sluts.


Most of them are, they just deny it or haven't posted.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Most of them are, they just deny it or haven't posted.



Had to say it in order to instigate them. :>


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 8, 2010)

Does that stereotype about _bunnehs _being sluts "also" hold any ground?

'Cause the only other lapine suiters I've seen were guys. And they seemed normal enough for adults in animal costumes


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 8, 2010)

I've found most people with fox fursonas to be surprisingly friendly. So I like them. Hyenas, on the other hand, have some sort of superiority complex because they're not foxes.


----------



## Delta (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I agree completely. I feel I fit a fox type role as I love their looks (White, black, and orange are my favorite colors...) and they're depicted as being spunky, smart, shy at times, and so many other qualities that seem fitting to me.



OKAY.

This brings up a few great points to talk about:

One: *People pick and choose characteristics of the animals they want to be.
*
Usually, people say there picked there fursona because of the "personality" characteristics that they share with the respective animal.

I'm going to use you as an example, Scotty, because I already have you quoted. You say that foxes "are depicted as being spunky, smart, shy at times" etc. etc. But foxes are also known to be cold hearted, they'll sometimes "play with their meals" harassing and taunting before eventually downing them sometimes not even eating them. Foxes can also act quite stupid, running, jumping around in circles for no reason and most notably taking on endeavors that are obviously too much for them.

I believe its all too often, people see all the good traits in an animal and apply it to themselves while ignoring all the less than desirable aspects. 

To me, if you're serious about your fursona syncing up with the real you have to look at the animal as a whole, good AND bad traits and see what applies to you.

Two: In connection with the concept of "similar traits" people often name off traits that are displayed by a multitude of animals. "Strong, smart, brave." are just some examples of things people say connect them with there fursona species. Yet these traits are shared with a mass amount of other animals.

Say a girl decides to pick a Lioness as her fursona. Her reasons behind it are:

She likes the way they look.
She sees Lioness as "strong, brave and smart." and feels those are traits she shares. 

Now the first part is fair enough, and vital to having a fursona you're happy with. (Thinking about it now this point could make they whole portion of my argument void.) 

However, the traits she described are fairly broad and encompass most, if not all the animal kingdom. 

"Strong" - Most animals in comparison to humans are strong. People say the would fight off such-and-such if it was attacking family or friends, the truth of the matter is, if that animal is determined on killing its target not amount of fighting is going to stop it because *its is strong*. Stronger than a human could ever hope to be.

"Brave" - People say that most animals are scared of us. While that might be true, most animals, especially predators, are pretty damn ballsy. While her lioness might have the guts to go after a 600 pound wildebeest with her pride, a moose protects and fends off its calf from a pack of wolves. Most animals are damn courageous

"Smart" - Well hell this is easy. There is an animal in every family/order that will display ingenuity that earns the title "smart". If you want a truly "smart" animal I would suggest checking out primates.

Anyway, just my two cents I gotta run.

tl;dr - People pick the good traits of an animal to apply to themselves while ignoring the bad.

People often list traits shared by most other animals.
Bai.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Wall of text.....Read it though 

I see what you're getting at and I admit I'm a huge tease (which you said a fox is hehe). I do rather stupid things and I'd undoubtedly chase my tail and/or scamper around for no reason.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 8, 2010)

Winds said:


> OKAY.
> I'm going to use you as an example, Scotty, because I already have you quoted. You say that foxes "are depicted as being spunky, smart, shy at times" etc. etc. But foxes are also known to be cold hearted, they'll sometimes "play with their meals" harassing and taunting before eventually downing them sometimes not even eating them. Foxes can also act quite stupid, running, jumping around in circles for no reason and most notably taking on endeavors that are obviously too much for them.



Congratulations, you've described me perfectly.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

Or I just think foxes look cool and I don't even really have a "fursona" anyways. :V


----------



## Delta (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or I just think foxes look cool and I don't even really have a "fursona" anyways. :V



There's also this.
Probably the same reason people have star-nosed mole fursonas, they just look funny.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 8, 2010)

Winds said:


> [text]
> 
> I'm going to use you as an example, Scotty, because I already have you quoted. You say that foxes "are depicted as being spunky, smart, shy at times" etc. etc. But foxes are also known to be cold hearted, they'll sometimes "play with their meals" harassing and taunting before eventually downing them sometimes not even eating them. Foxes can also act quite stupid, running, jumping around in circles for no reason and most notably taking on endeavors that are obviously too much for them.
> 
> [text]



Relating that to me in the real world, I often will taunt people for the hell of it because I find some fun in it. Many friends of mine can vouch for that. It can indeed be cold, but I can know where to stop if it comes to it, it just happens naturally. As far as taking on overbearing endeavors, that would relate to me of course trying to do too many things at once or trying to get to something knowing I can't truly get it which could have me "running in circles."


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 8, 2010)

Haha, I sound more like a fox than a hyena.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 8, 2010)

You sound like a badger to me.

And Directed to RandyDarkshade:


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 8, 2010)

Jesie said:


> You sound like a badger to me.


Me? I'm not angry enough to be a badger.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

Jesie said:


> You sound like a badger to me.
> 
> And Directed to RandyDarkshade:


What do I sound like to you?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What do I sound like to you?



http://tinyurl.com/ygcnu4d


----------



## Jesie (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, that's about right, only without all the !!!11!!11s.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

Why yes I do have a giant penis, thank you.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 8, 2010)

To be honest, you suit a fox perfectly. 

Maybe a Hyena or a weasel, but over all you make a good fox.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

Jesie said:


> To be honest, you suit a fox perfectly.
> 
> Maybe a Hyena or a weasel, but over all you make a good fox.


Awesome, all dah posers can get out.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why yes I do have a giant penis, thank you.



Hehe, knew you'd like that


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 8, 2010)

I simply wait to learn their traits before putting them in either group.
There are those like Heckler and Koch that seem to be split between both, and those like Scotty that are more of an enthusiastic kind.
Me? I`m in the "morally repressed" group.


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm still waiting for the 'suave psychopath' kind of fox. I'm surprised it's not more common.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> I simply wait to learn their traits before putting them in either group.
> There are those like Heckler and Koch that seem to be split between both, and those like Scotty that are more of an enthusiastic kind.
> Me? I`m in the "morally repressed" group.



That's a wonderful way to describe me, I'm oh so enthusiastic. Lets go take on the world with our snouts held high!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> I simply wait to learn their traits before putting them in either group.
> There are those like Heckler and Koch that seem to be split between both, and those like Scotty that are more of an enthusiastic kind.
> Me? I`m in the "morally repressed" group.


Wait what am I split between?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 8, 2010)

When the hell did this become Dr phil?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> When the hell did this become Dr phil?


The second you made that terrible forum name OHSNAP


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait what am I split between?



Between the yiff jokes and your incredible normality and common sense among the people in this boards.

At least that's how I see it...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 8, 2010)

I think its a good name....

I won't change from being a fox but if I did foxy means sexy so it could go for any species.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 8, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I think its a good name....
> 
> I won't change from being a fox but if I did foxy means sexy so it could go for any species.



No offense, it's kind of a "typical" name. But it's counterbalanced by the nice avatar. Although I thought that was gray.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Between the yiff jokes and your incredible normality and common sense among the people in this boards.
> 
> At least that's how I see it...


At least you get that the yiff jokes are jokes and that I'm not actually a whore.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> At least you get that the yiff jokes are jokes and that I'm not actually a whore.



Speaking of that, were you ever mistaken for a pervert while doing yiff jokes in these boards?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Speaking of that, were you ever mistaken for a pervert while doing yiff jokes in these boards?



He's a huge furvert in my eyes ^__^

Hehe just kidding, I know you're a serious, noncomical bastard of a furry


----------



## Delta (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> He's a huge *pervert* in my eyes ^__^
> 
> Hehe just kidding, I know you're a serious, noncomical bastard of a furry


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I love chocolate and yiff!



furx'd


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

It's so true! Chocolate just empowers the emotions and yiff gets me off so BAM, choco-orgy!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's so true! Chocolate just empowers the emotions and yiff gets me off so BAM, choco-orgy!



O_O

...i want a choco-orgy...


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 8, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> 
> ...i want a choco-orgy...



My mind!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 8, 2010)

I chose the fox as my fursona long before I knew of the popularity, and because I feel mentally like a fox.

I also frequently feel as though I have a large tail, and turn around to pet it or itch it, only to find there is nothing there.


"I'm going to use you as an example, Scotty, because I already have you quoted. You say that foxes "are depicted as being spunky, smart, shy at times" etc. etc. But foxes are also known to be cold hearted, they'll sometimes "play with their meals" harassing and taunting before eventually downing them sometimes not even eating them. Foxes can also act quite stupid, running, jumping around in circles for no reason and most notably taking on endeavors that are obviously too much for them."

(taken from a post by winds)

Though foxes are depicted as shy, smart, spunky, and sometimes shy, and I fall under all of those, and I am also, though it is rather shameful to admit, a very cold-hearted person. I don't harm animals, but people I have desired to and most likely will kill one day, I have no shame when it comes to being cruel to other people, and I lash out horribly, then swing around and expect servitude. I torment people, when I can find one weak enough, and am in the mood, corner, and hiss and spit insults at them.

I'm also rather hyper and can act like a ninny, and sadly have run in circles out of boredom, and like every other person I am sure, I have taken on far too much for me, but refused to give in and admit it.

I just match the fox, I think both the animal and portrayed character.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> My mind!



lol, mind rape.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> 
> ...i want a choco-orgy...



Sorry, wulfie can not haz...




Martino Zorrilla said:


> My mind!



Hehe, two great minds think alike (well 3 in this case hehe)


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sorry, wulfie can not haz...



wulfie will takez!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Krasl said:


> wulfie will takez!



No no no! Bad wulfie, don't make me choco-orgy all over you! I'll waste it all!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No no no! Bad wulfie, don't make me choco-orgy all over you! I'll waste it all!



fine then!
smear it on foxy!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Krasl said:


> fine then!
> smear it on foxy!



Aww I was just kidding, you can haz some chocolate <3.

*nomnomnom CUUUUMMmM!!!!* Hehehe ^__^


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Aww I was just kidding, you can haz some chocolate <3.
> 
> *nomnomnom CUUUUMMmM!!!!* Hehehe ^__^



EEK!
CHOCOCUM!!!
*faints*


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Speaking of that, were you ever mistaken for a pervert while doing yiff jokes in these boards?


Yes actually. I've had people seriously try and RP yiff with me before. Depending on my mood I either go with it and then do something retarded to piss them off and kill their IRL boner or flat out mock them for being such a stereotype.


----------



## Delta (Mar 8, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I chose the fox as my fursona long before I knew of the popularity, and because I feel mentally like a fox.
> 
> I also frequently feel as though I have a large tail, and turn around to pet it or itch it, only to find there is nothing there.
> 
> ...



Shut up, nerd.

You just hopped on the gravy train and basted your turkey in it like there was no tomorrow. Rollin' it around and shit, enjoying yourself like a gluttonous blob of slut fluff. And then when someone asked you where the Thanksgiving dinner went, you hopped off the saucy locomotive like a 1930's hobo, wiped the dirt off of yourself and proudly lied "Iunno" and gave fake evidence nobody asked you for to solidify the facade.

[How'd you like that long-winded series of metaphors? I'm quite proud of it.]


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Winds said:


> Shut up, nerd.
> 
> You just hopped on the gravy train and basted your turkey in it like there was no tomorrow. Rollin' it around and shit, enjoying yourself like a gluttonous blob of slut fluff. And then when someone asked you where the Thanksgiving dinner went, you hopped off the saucy locomotive like a 1930's hobo, wiped the dirt off of yourself and proudly lied "Iunno" and gave fake evidence nobody asked you for to solidify the facade.
> 
> [How'd you like that long-winded series of metaphors? I'm quite proud of it.]



wow, pretty harsh...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

Winds said:


> Shut up, nerd.
> 
> You just hopped on the gravy train and basted your turkey in it like there was no tomorrow. Rollin' it around and shit, enjoying yourself like a gluttonous blob of slut fluff. And then when someone asked you where the Thanksgiving dinner went, you hopped off the saucy locomotive like a 1930's hobo, wiped the dirt off of yourself and proudly lied "Iunno" and gave fake evidence nobody asked you for to solidify the facade.
> 
> [How'd you like that long-winded series of metaphors? I'm quite proud of it.]


I came


----------



## Delta (Mar 8, 2010)

Krasl said:


> wow, pretty harsh...



 <----This is what you're doing



Heckler & Koch said:


> I came


This...is what I want you to do.^


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 8, 2010)

> Shut up, nerd.
> 
> You just hopped on the gravy train and basted your turkey in it like there was no tomorrow. Rollin' it around and shit, enjoying yourself like a gluttonous blob of slut fluff. And then when someone asked you where the Thanksgiving dinner went, you hopped off the saucy locomotive like a 1930's hobo, wiped the dirt off of yourself and proudly lied "Iunno" and gave fake evidence nobody asked you for to solidify the facade.
> 
> [How'd you like that long-winded series of metaphors? I'm quite proud of it.]


 
As well you should be proud. Very nice. I admire your sense of humor. *applauds*

The main character of a story I'm writing is a fox... Does that count?
(The story is progressing slowly, as I like to outline a plot in its entirety and then proceed to fit in characters and give them names and naturall, tie them in to the plot while trying to explore new twists I can come up with.)


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Winds said:


> <----This is what you're doing
> 
> 
> This...is what I want you to do.^



well, it was pretty funny.
it had a perfect use of metaphors too.
just trying not to seem that rude, or take sides.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

Winds said:


> <----This is what you're doing
> 
> 
> This...is what I want you to do.^


Good. I want you to come too.

On my face.


Ok I'm done now...


----------



## Shadow (Mar 8, 2010)

You know, a few past posts have me wondering, what animal do I really come off as to you?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

Shadow said:


> You know, a few past posts have me wondering, what animal do I really come off as to you?


A human obviously. :V


----------



## Delta (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good. I want you to come too.
> 
> On my face.
> 
> ...



Oh no, cant take it back now!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2010)

Winds said:


> Oh no, cant take it back now!


Good, cause I want you inside me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good, cause I want you inside me.


Oh jeez, you just reminded me of this valentine.


----------



## Delta (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good, cause I want you inside me.


o murr, bby. murr


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2010)

Winds said:


> o murr, bby. murr


wanna yiff me bby oh murrr


----------



## Delta (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wanna yiff me bby oh murrr


Question: When did mummy noises become furry sex noises?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2010)

Winds said:


> Question: When did mummy noises become furry sex noises?


No clue. If someone could kindly point me to the animal that goes "murr" I would be happy.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't get why people feel they have to be the species that has the most similar personality to them. After all, don't individual animals have different personalities? I mean look at cats. Some can be really affectionate, some can be jerks, some can be crazy, some can be lazy...
And, on that note, most species also have similar personalities, like how Jesie described a person being similar to a boar as opposed to a wolf.


Heckler & Koch said:


> wanna yiff me bby oh murrr


<3


----------



## Leon (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I don't get why people feel they have to be the species that has the most similar personality to them. After all, don't individual animals have different personalities? I mean look at cats. Some can be really affectionate, some can be jerks, some can be crazy, some can be lazy...
> And, on that note, most species also have similar personalities, like how Jesie described a person being similar to a boar as opposed to a wolf.


 
I chose my fursona based on looks, personality, and temperment.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I don't get why people feel they have to be the species that has the most similar personality to them. After all, don't individual animals have different personalities? I mean look at cats. Some can be really affectionate, some can be jerks, some can be crazy, some can be lazy..


.....Well doesn't that go for everyone in here? :V


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> .....Well doesn't that go for everyone in here? :V


Yes... that was my point, wasn't it?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 9, 2010)

Idk......

You can still match an animal to you by general behavior.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Idk......
> 
> You can still match an animal to you by general behavior.


That's where my second part comes in. You can match lots of animals to you like that.


leon said:


> I chose my fursona based on looks, personality, and temperment.


That's a good balance.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 9, 2010)

....Why does this have to be such a big deal? D:


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2010)

I only matched my fursona on the fact of being gender-confused, so I'm not very attached (as you guys know). The only reason I stick to Shenzi is because people know me as her. *sigh*


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ....Why does this have to be such a big deal? D:


It's not! That's why I'm making such a big deal to defend people choosing whatever they want!


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2010)

THIS THREAD MAKES ME WANT TO BE SOMETHING OTHER THAN A HYENA

*angst*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I had a fox persona before I was even in the fandom because I've identified with foxes for as long as I can remember, nufoxes should be exterminated.


 Me too.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> Whenever I was read fables as a child with animal characters the fox was clever but just a wee bit psychopathic. I tend to associate the archetypical fox as a smart, cultured gentleman that would seduce a woman then cut her heart out. Then play in the blood grinning.
> 
> Of course Furry Fandom's archetypical fox is a slut so whatever.


 Fables suck. Really hard.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 9, 2010)

Shadow said:


> You know, a few past posts have me wondering, what animal do I really come off as to you?



Not a fox. Yer too opinionated as foxes tend to be more shy.



Shenzebo said:


> THIS THREAD MAKES ME WANT TO BE SOMETHING OTHER THAN A HYENA
> 
> *angst*



Repent. Before it's too late.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Repent. Before it's too late.


Fine I'll be a kitty


----------



## Jesie (Mar 9, 2010)

I disapprove...


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2010)

what do you suggest :V


----------



## Jesie (Mar 9, 2010)

Leaving the fandom.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Leaving the fandom.


;~;

waiii

Edit: it's the signature isnt it


----------



## Jesie (Mar 9, 2010)

No. I'm just a bitch.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2010)

That explains the alligator thing.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 9, 2010)

Happy people do not pick happy fursonas.

You'd make a good kookaburra. tho what the exotic animal will do for you I don't know. You have to develop it too.

An alligator for myself would do no good if it didn't have this bitchy ass mean attitude to go with it.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a cousin who is a happy crocodile that likes to give hugs...


----------



## Jesie (Mar 9, 2010)

HE'S NOT A CROCODILE.

Last time I seen a crocodile on Animal planet he wasn't giving those gazelle's hugs with his mouth.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2010)

I said cat because I'm flaky, does that count? ;~;


----------



## Jesie (Mar 9, 2010)

*à² _à² *


----------



## Shadow (Mar 9, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Not a fox. Yer too opinionated as foxes tend to be more shy.



You have me curious, what am I to you?


----------



## Vfox (Mar 9, 2010)

Good God it's been forever since I've posted. I'm with several others on here, I've always enjoyed foxes even before I knew what a "fursona" was. They just seem like intelligent animals that also tend to be adorable. To me however, most fursonas are just an over simplified version of that specific animals typical or stereotypical traits. I'm not saying that as a negative; I certainly fall into the oversimplified stereotypical view of a fox, at least within my own simplemindedness.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 9, 2010)

I think.. you're taking this a little too personal. D:
It's just a fursona. And being a slut isn't a big deal anymore, 
so it's not like being lumped together with dog fuckers.. which
is what all furries deal with anyways. So.. there's bigger things
to worry about on the level of how people want to judge you. >_>

And for the most part.. I just think people are tired of seeing foxes.
They're the most popular fursona species next to wolf.. that's probably the main reason people bitch about it.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Not a fox. Yer too opinionated as foxes tend to be more shy.


You said I am but I'm not shy. :V


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

Vfox said:


> Good God it's been forever since I've posted. I'm with several others on here, I've always enjoyed foxes even before I knew what a "fursona" was. They just seem like intelligent animals that also tend to be adorable. To me however, most fursonas are just an over simplified version of that specific animals typical or stereotypical traits. I'm not saying that as a negative; I certainly fall into the oversimplified stereotypical view of a fox, at least within my own simplemindedness.



thats' good for you buddy! ^_^


----------



## Shadow (Mar 10, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> I think.. you're taking this a little too personal. D:
> It's just a fursona. And being a slut isn't a big deal anymore,
> so it's not like being lumped together with dog fuckers.. which
> is what all furries deal with anyways. So.. there's bigger things
> ...



I'm not trying to take it too personally, but I am liking the discussion being made.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 10, 2010)

Shadow said:


> You have me curious, what am I to you?



A nigger.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 10, 2010)

I lol'd ^


----------



## Shadow (Mar 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> A nigger.



Easy there, honky!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> A nigger.



lol


----------



## Koco (Mar 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> A nigger.



Okay, I actually choked on my tea there for a minute.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 10, 2010)

I've never found anything wrong with foxes. 

Why should the entire species be tainted just by a few people whose fursonae happened to be sluts or whores? I always found it odd how supposedly, foxes were mass-produced and had sets of pre-programmed behaviours, then I run into people like Lance Foxx who probably get flushed down the toilet by mistake once a week or another one who is simply a cute girl.


----------



## Vulpes (Mar 10, 2010)

I honestly don't try to be a slut... I try not to be the judge of it either. I'm not witty with words... it generally takes me a while to come up with a sentence that effectively sends out the message I want to convey.
So I don't think I'm too clever.. but I'm not a slut... I don't rp that often, as a matter of fact. When I do, 1 in 20 involves sex. It's a rare occasion to be honest.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 10, 2010)

Vulpes said:


> I honestly don't try to be a slut... I try not to be the judge of it either. I'm not witty with words... it generally takes me a while to come up with a sentence that effectively sends out the message I want to convey.
> So I don't think I'm too clever.. but I'm not a slut... I don't rp that often, as a matter of fact. When I do, 1 in 20 involves sex. It's a rare occasion to be honest.


What the hell is your avatar?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What the hell is your avatar?



An atom he's trying to split?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 10, 2010)

Shadow said:


> An atom he's trying to split?



Come on now, lets not be splitting hairs...hehe.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 10, 2010)

Shadow said:


> An atom he's trying to split?


that's the only logical explanation. Furries sexualize everything, including atoms. =[


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 10, 2010)

Foxes will only be the cool furs. Anything else is the unpopular kid.


----------

